# Urinal tanks



## Plumber patt

So I have a customer that needs a new urinal tank, I go to the supplier and ask around, and apparently they have discontinued them, American standard bought out crane and shut down production. Am I the only one that thinks that's the dumbest thing ever? There are schools ALL over that have numerous amounts of them, not to mention public facilities, arenas and parks, I am dumb founded, anyone out there know where I can locate one in Ontario? Any info would be great


----------



## Redwood

Plumber patt said:


> So I have a customer that needs a new urinal tank, I go to the supplier and ask around, and apparently they have discontinued them, American standard bought out crane and shut down production. Am I the only one that thinks that's the dumbest thing ever? There are schools ALL over that have numerous amounts of them, not to mention public facilities, arenas and parks, I am dumb founded, anyone out there know where I can locate one in Ontario? Any info would be great


No it was a smart one now all those schools buy new urinals....:laughing:


----------



## ILPlumber

I threw 9 in the dumpster today. I then smashed them with the tractor forks...

Post sooner :laughing:


----------



## PlumberDave

I have never seen or heard of a urinal tank. Must be an east coast thing. Bing them and they are some pricey pieces. Flushometers are cheap.


----------



## SewerRatz

Its more of a code thing. I researched this a few months back. They are still made but for sale in Canada only. I ended up installing Chicago flush valves on all the urinals piped over head from the supply to where the tank was. Did it all in the old style Chrome pipe.

Here is one in the UK http://www.thomasdudley.co.uk/acclaim_auto.asp


----------



## Plumber patt

I live in Ontario and they definitely don't make them anymore, crane is the only ones who manufactured them, and american standard bought them and shut down production, they also shut down production on china drinking fountains. Makes no sense to me


----------



## plumber666

I personally like the idea of urinal tanks going the way of the dinosaur. I'm working in a bunch of elementary schools this summer and most of the schools have them. All were built in the 60's and 70's. A friend that works for the school board hates the things. Usually they are jammed up in a ceiling space where you can't get at them to adjust or repair. He's got one on a work order that's fill valve is kaput, I've been working in that school, and it just reeks. Bucket of water down each urinal, still stinks all day.
I'm going to mention to some of the SB bigshots that the tanks aren't available and see if I can't drum us up some more work. 1/2" metering valves are sooo much better from a water conservation standpoint anyway.


----------



## Plumber patt

plumber666 said:


> I personally like the idea of urinal tanks going the way of the dinosaur. I'm working in a bunch of elementary schools this summer and most of the schools have them. All were built in the 60's and 70's. A friend that works for the school board hates the things. Usually they are jammed up in a ceiling space where you can't get at them to adjust or repair. He's got one on a work order that's fill valve is kaput, I've been working in that school, and it just reeks. Bucket of water down each urinal, still stinks all day.
> I'm going to mention to some of the SB bigshots that the tanks aren't available and see if I can't drum us up some more work. 1/2" metering valves are sooo much better from a water conservation standpoint anyway.


Like a Chicago? Or a teck tempest? Definitely cheaper than a teck 2 or Sloan or zurn, whatever your preference, but still, to convert from tank style to flush valves can be a very expensive job, and not a lot of places have I built into their budget


----------



## rjbphd

Way back when.. I was told that codes not allowing them in public/schools due to kids pulling the pipes and tanks off the wall injury them as well water damages.. however, I do like the idea when the tank slowing fill themsleve and then siphoned themempty 24/7 to reduce the smell.. now they have switch in entry door,connected to electric valves to do that after so many openings of the door..


----------



## pilot light

I was standing below one today pissing and reminising!:laughing:


----------



## U666A

****umbing said:


> I have 10 used urinal tanks... $100 each...


I have an email address for sale, it is "****umbing @ rogers dot com"

Free or best offer!

:laughing:


----------



## pilot light

not to be redundant but I also have a place too sell crap!:laughing:


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL

Plumber patt said:


> So I have a customer that needs a new urinal tank, <SNIP>
> 
> Once about 5 years ago I had to to replace a flush tank for a toilet bowl using a 2x4x6 flush ell. None available ... I made one -- took a Kohler close coupled tank, installed a brass flush valve {wolverine} installed two closet bolts gasketed top & bottom -- cut off flush with the bottom of the nut. Took a 4" grinder with a diamond blade and cut 2 slots in the top/back of the tank to hang it. Note I did put a batten board under the tank.
> You'd probably have to devise a way to reduce the 2" discharge to goto a floor urinal. Make sure there is enough water volume to operate a sloan if you go that route.


----------



## vincenewton

*urinal tanks*

Urinal tanks were popular back in the 1950's and to the best of my knowledge, parts are no longer available. A system call UTC (Urinal Tank Control) is available which can convert an old urinal tank to a sensor activated programmable urinal flushing system. The system is available in Canada from the Water Matrix Company and in the U.S. from Commercial Restroom Products.


----------



## Gargalaxy

vincenewton said:


> Urinal tanks were popular back in the 1950's and to the best of my knowledge, parts are no longer available. A system call UTC (Urinal Tank Control) is available which can convert an old urinal tank to a sensor activated programmable urinal flushing system. The system is available in Canada from the Water Matrix Company and in the U.S. from Commercial Restroom Products.


An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.


----------



## CRP

Water Matrix is located in Ontario and offers the UTC urinal tank retro fit system. 800 668 4420.
My company is the U.S. distributor for the same product.
Vince - Commercial Restroom Products


----------

